# Hydraulic fluid



## Dmartin (Jun 6, 2021)

Hey guys on a 1951 8 n where do you add the fluid in at I don’t see a cap just the plug on the bottom


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

The transmission and rear end on a Ford 8N are a common reservoir, but there are 3 drain plugs. Watch the attached u-tube video. You should have a hydraulic oil dipstick down on the inspection cover on the right hand side. The Filler cap is up by the gear shift lever.


----------



## Dmartin (Jun 6, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> The transmission and rear end on a Ford 8N are a common reservoir, but there are 3 drain plugs. Watch the attached u-tube video. You should have a hydraulic oil dipstick down on the inspection cover on the right hand side. The Filler cap is up by the gear shift lever.


Thank you Mr. Harvey


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

First off, the tube posters oil is dirty but has more water in it than dirt. Secondly, cheap 303 hydraulic oil is not a good choice. If there is a filter somewhere, I'd be replacing that as well.


----------



## Dmartin (Jun 6, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> First off, the tube posters oil is dirty but has more water in it than dirt. Secondly, cheap 303 hydraulic oil is not a good choice. If there is a filter somewhere, I'd be replacing that as well.


Thanks, I don’t know about a filter on it anywhere


----------

